# Cookout ~ Party help...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok, here's the deal.... it's CO~WORKERS...:smt103
On this coming Saturday my wife wants to host a Party & cookout at our place for her boss & co~workers, ya with me so far? Now she is really excited about it & I want it to go over GREAT for her. I am just going help out & try to be the cook/prep guy/ go'fer for her while she "hosts" through out the evening. Now of course we have cooked out / hosted BBQ's in the past but never for coworkers only type of deal.

So my questions are as follows... 
1. Have any of you hosted a party~BBQ for coworkers at your place & how did it turn out?
2. Any suggestions on what to do & what not to do concerning said coworkers.
3. Suggestions for any BBQ / party activies that I might not have thought of...
Do I just treat this like any other party or be on my guard because it's my wifes coworkers which I don't really know all that well. I have "met" most of them but thats it. 
Any help would be appreciated because I want this to go over well for Mrs. Compass...thanks


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Treat 'em like new friends. 

Ask your wife which ones are sensitve to which topics (so you know what to avoid). 

Don't get drunk.

Have fun.

Oh! And don't grope anyone, except your wife. 

WM


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Treat 'em like new friends.
> 
> Ask your wife which ones are sensitve to which topics (so you know what to avoid).
> 
> ...


Exactly what WM said, plus take 1/2 day off on Friday to make sure everything is done as much in advance as possible prep-work wise. Have fun and tell her she owes ya one


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Also, see if any of the co-workers are vegetarians or vegans and have alternatives available. Tofu burgers taste like crap, but they're used to them.

And (I'm speaking from personal experience), be aware of any food allergies - peanuts, msg, dairy are the most common. Nothing worse than a 911 call at a work party.

Yup, limit the alky-haul too..

Poker has been popular at work parties I've been to lately, but it kind of depends on the workplace culture..


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Treat 'em like new friends.
> 
> Ask your wife which ones are sensitve to which topics (so you know what to avoid).
> 
> ...


Yep that is pretty much it. If your comfortable everyone else will be too.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

What everyone else said....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Get drunk and have someone follow you and video or take pics so you can post them on the forum for us. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 (while you're lookin' for a place to sleep after the party whenever you're allowed to come home). :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Naked conga lines are in this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*hummm*



2400 said:


> Naked conga lines are in this year. :mrgreen:


Hummmm, let me think for a second....... Nope, not even with your eyes....:smt043 it would be a good idea if she worked at Hooters BUT she don't.... I've seen an few of dim & I no want to see "dim nekkid" ... not even alittle bit.
thanx for the suggestion though... :smt043


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well before they get there get the signs up. Front doorCheck all guns here).Bath roomsOne at a time). BedroomsOff limits). PoolNo puking or p-ing). By the grillITs HOT Stupid). Write these in brite red lettering. Drunks have a hard time reading. Good luck Rusty.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Dont forget the old "Lampshade on the head" thing,its hilarious and makes tons of friends....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Rusty did you like my idea or not??? Where here for you man, if you need us. Been through these things before. Wait till you see the office nerd swing from your chandalere naked. Oh that's a real treat for evrybody.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Rusty did you like my idea or not??? Where here for you man, if you need us. Been through these things before.


Yeah I like all the ideas so far, thanks guys. Now I have thrown a party or 2 in my past... infact at my old place in Christmas, FLA in my workshop/doghouse I had a fridge set up for kegs with a tap in the door. I didn't waste my time with 12 packs or cases. So I've had a party. :smt023 My thoughts are... My wife has only been on her job for about 7 months now it with the State of FLA, we'll leave it at that..so I don't really know any of her coworkers & they have never been over to our place. Now I'm not fancy... we live a very casual lifestyle in a cabin. For my parties it's turn on the tunes, open bar & fire up the blender, grill some grub, light a bon~fire, with horseshoes & volleyball so you can eat or get toasted or both if ya want...Now I have no idea what these gov/state type people are expecting.
The bottom line is I want to hit a homerun for my wife with this thing cuz she's a great gal...she never gives me grief on hardly anything...even my guns, I have acquired several over the years :smt003 & she has not once gave me any sweat about buying a single one of them, she's that kind of gal. I have friends that have to hide & sneak their new guns in the house. So I just wondered if you guys had any advice on successful coworker parties & I've heard some good stuff so far... Oh and yall are welcome to come if your in the Havana Florida area... :smt003 I should started this tread out with an invite to the forum members. My apoloigizes.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> For my parties it's turn on the tunes, open bar & fire up the blender, grill some grub, light a bon~fire, with horseshoes & volleyball so you can eat or get toasted or both if ya want...


Sounds like a recipe for a success. Even though they work for the state, they are still people. I think you will have your homerun.

Sounds like your wife's a keeper.

Sounds like your wife has a keeper.

:smt1099

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OK Rusty, here's the skinney: Don't talk politics, religion, and stay away from the war. Make light if someone is getting a little up tight. Laugh a lot and have a good time. Don't worry to much. Man your married to an Angel just like me, and she'll know you done your best.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well ???? 

How'd the party turn out?

Did your wife get fired?

:smt074 :smt166 :smt1097 

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well ????
> 
> How'd the party turn out?
> 
> ...


Mebbe she kilt him??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*The cook out went great...*



Wandering Man said:


> Well ????
> 
> How'd the party turn out...
> 
> ...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good deal. Sounds like a good time was had by all. (Well, most)


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> So my questions are as follows...
> 1. Have any of you hosted a party~BBQ for coworkers at your place & how did it turn out?
> 2. Any suggestions on what to do & what not to do concerning said coworkers.
> 3. Suggestions for any BBQ / party activies that I might not have thought of...
> ...


It really depends on the co-workers. But here is my take:

1. I have, at two different places. The first was for one of the armored companies and it turned out well. The neighbors were looking at me funny for a while since I was the only woman partying with about 25 guys, but hey! The second was a blast because we're more friends than co-workers.

2. If you have decided to serve alcohol, don't set a limit, but casually buy enough that people can have one or two drinks without getting plastered in the end. This way, you'll have "run out" before that one binge drinker co-worker can turn the party into a nightmare. 
Of course, always stay away from religion and politics. LOL!
Hang with your wife at least until all the guests arrive, this way you can follow her lead about how each person is personality wise, than you'll have to wing it.

Good luck man!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I told ya Rusty that the little lady had everything under control. Wish I could been there with you and the old Lab. Bet we would have been talking guns then.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Go ahead and bring up guns at next years party. You'll be suprised at the interest you get. Computer engineers are capable of appreciating shooting. Just ask Propellerhead.

Just be sure to avoid the political parts of the discussion.

Glad to see it was a success.

Lucky for you, you've had at least two days of gratitude from your wife. No wonder you haven't gotten around to posting until today.

:smt007 :smt008 :smt007 :smt008 

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Computer engineers are capable of appreciating shooting. Just ask Propellerhead
> 
> Glad to see it was a success.
> Lucky for you, you've had at least two days of gratitude from your wife. No wonder you haven't gotten around to posting until today.
> ...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Also for the record.... NO OFFENSE meant towards computer folks... I was funnin' with the computer geek jokes... afterall I'm married to a comp techy. I just like to razz her about it so I guess it carried over to my post.


WOW, now that's a PC statement if ever I saw one.

here you go Rusty...










:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ OUCH !!! ...... BUT YOU ARE RIGHT !!! 
I don't know what got into me other than I like Pro~heads posts... 

HEY 2400...... :smt098 opps I'm sorry..... I mean...

~ Would you please proactively go forth & fornicate your person...? How's that for PC....??? :smt077


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ OUCH
> 
> ~ Would you please proactively go forth & fornicate your person...?


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ OUCH !!! ...... BUT YOU ARE RIGHT !!!
> I don't know what got into me other than I like Pro~heads posts...
> 
> HEY 2400...... :smt098 opps I'm sorry..... I mean...
> ...


Is that ALL you got?
You really do need this don't you?










:goofy: :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ why yes I do...*

~ Naaaaaaaaaawwww, I got more than that, but judging by gunuts post ....that was enough..... :smt043
and actually, yes I could use the Mydol ...THANKS!!!... B-cuz I have a wife AND daughter in thre house. Yeah...send me all you can spare...................................:smt028

~ o' I almost forgot............................... :smt098


----------

